# The Fifth Epistle of Sheba



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

The Fifth Epistle of Sheba

Our new pride member has arrived.

Back in the hotel, she was called Jemima!! Our Jemima, the high ruler, could not possibly tolerate someone sharing her name. The new arrival has therefore been named Eve. This does not strike me as an appropriate name – after all, the Biblical Eve tends to get blamed for everything ( a bit unfair since it took the devil to tempt her and only her to tempt Adam) and we cats do not accept blame lightly. There may have been the odd cat that did something wrong but not for several millennia and even then it was probably “twins” and that doesn’t count. 

Apparently, Eve may be a distant relative of mine and therefore has to have at least some merits. On arrival she seemed to have a calm and serene aura around her – I didn’t have the heart to tell her that it wouldn’t last. Nobody can remain serene in the presence of twins. Remaining sane is a sufficient challenge. 

She had previously met a dog, apparently, but was completely naive in regard to the existence of the gargantuan tongues that dogs manage to conceal in their mouths. She is rapidly learning that the royal dog has a tongue that could win Olympic gold without even trying that hard.

I think she is going to fit in, despite the fact that she chose not to live up a chimney which may be down to her high serenity quotient or may be an early indication of pushiness. I will forgive her either way and she is now living with the rest of us. She only eats with Lottie, however, as she is very slow at consuming her food and if you are going to get anything to eat in the company of the giant idiot, you have to cultivate speed. 

Eve is not only slow at eating, she is also very picky about what she eats. Unfortunately, she is currently only willing to eat fishy flavoured packaged food (and then only certain varieties) which means that if she leaves anything, and Lottie finds it, the servants know they will be mopping up vomit in about 10 minutes. Lottie can eat real fish but not packaged stuff. If the servants don’t keep the dog under close control, she is willing to clean it up for them!! We do not want her licking us after she has been cleaning up – it seems the servants agree with us on this.

The servants are worried that Eve isn’t getting a sufficiently balanced diet. She seems perfectly balanced to me – she doesn’t fall over at all – so they must be wrong. Anyway, while servants are good at providing food (be it wet, dry or “real”), they know nothing about a suitable diet. I don’t like to admit this but they eat VEGETABLES! That shows they know nothing!

I have to give Eve credit for the fact that she has taught my son to play with the snaky thing with a ball inside. In fact, he may be developing a crush on her. At present, he is sitting with her on the living room windowsill – inside, of course. My son is not venturing outside until he is approximately 204 years old. 

It’s a good thing that they have both been “done” as I am much too young and pretty to be thinking of becoming a grandmother.

Anyway, I will no doubt fill you in more about her as time goes on.

Good luck to all of you in finding the right furever homes!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

It's great that Eve has been accepted - and SO cute that Eve and Jacob are getting along so well!


----------

